# 28 white morels found today



## Ram60 (Mar 28, 2020)

Temp was 50 degrees today , and they are popping! In southeast Missouri


----------



## old man (May 7, 2013)

Figured I would at least find a spike or two today, but zero. North West Ind.


----------

